# Newspaper Article Copyrights?



## BreezyCooking (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if posting newspaper articles has the same copyright restrictions as published cookbook recipes?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2007)

Go to the newspaper website - they will probably tell you there.  Are you referring to anything in particular?

ahhhhhh - I see why you asked now - you can always post a link to the article.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't imagine any newspaper the content of which is not copyrighted.

So the answer is *yes*. You can post a link but can't copy the entire article without permission.

Our copyright policy applies to any content which is copyrighted no matter what the source (book, newspaper, website, etc).


----------

